

Valve's Newell: 'iPhone should be more like the PC' - edroche
http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/valve-s-newell-iphone-should-be-more-like-the-pc/

======
Lancey
The headline makes it sound like Gabe wants Apple to make the iPhone more open
(which I'm sure he does), but the quote itself sounds like he's criticizing
Microsoft for attempting to make the PC more proprietary. That's two different
sides of the same coin.

------
jezfromfuture
Yeah because that openness is working for android really well. Most secure
mobile platform ever lulz

